# Is it okay to take my hedgie outside?



## Lexis6011

I've seen lots of pictures of hedgehogs in the grass. I was wondering if this was safe? will my hedgehog try and run away? i have a normal size from and back yard, i live in northwest washington so i thought that it would be nice to be able to play with him outside when summer time comes along! If this is safe, do i need to give him a bath before i put him back into his cage?

All ideas and comments are welcome! Information is wanted  
Thank you!


----------



## sklock65

Personally I wouldn't let my hedgie roam around unless he was fenced in somehow. I bought a small animal playpen off amazon that we actually use inside (so that he has some space to run around when he is out of his cage in the living room) and I would think something like that would be perfect for outside. There was a thread a few weeks ago where someone had their hedgie outside and looked away for a moment and the hedgie was gone. Unbelievably the hedgie was found and returned home safe two weeks later but it scares me to take that chance!

Not sure about a bath afterwards but if you think the hedgie could use it I would think it can't hurt! 

I'm anxiously awaiting warm enough weather to take my hedgie out for the first time as well...I think he's gonna love it. Living in Vegas I just might have the chance as early as this week!

Good luck and keep an eye on your little one out there...and take some cute pics and come back and share!


----------



## abbys

I'm in Washington, too, and I can't wait for summer to take Piglet out!  I've seen videos of people who have strapped ferret harnesses and leashes on their hedgies when they go outside, but I don't think it would be very comfortable for them. A fenced off area is best.


----------



## amberkinn

Yup!  If your hedgie is a runner though I'd definitely buy a fenced in area to sit with him/her. I wouldn't worry with the more chill hedgies though. 
I always like to bathe my animals after letting them outside for a little while, but I guess that's a personal decision.


----------



## RondackHiker

I took Knarla outside two days ago and we had quite the experience with cat poop. I'll leave it at that.

We will do it again, however. She doesn't tend to bolt since she is blind, so I followed her around while DH followed DS. We had her in an open space and weren't more than six inches from her at any point. 

She seemed to love it!


----------



## Jenice

We've already taken Snickers outside to let him explore. We have a playpen so we just brought that outside. I also just bought a baby pool and we've taken that outside too. Inside the baby pool are ping pong balls and scraps of fleece. Snickers loves the fresh air. He also loves chasing leaves!


----------



## jholstein11

just one note... make sure that the ground is warm, not just the air. It can be warm outside, but the ground is stil really cold. Don't want any frosty hogs.


----------



## Ille

Leashes/harnesses aren't safe for hedgehogs so a playpen is definitely the way to go..those little buggers can MOVE! Make sure that your hedgie is in a safe, clean area that hasn't been sprayed with anything...maybe you don't spray but your neighbours might. Keep an eye out for bugs and things your little dude might want to eat as they may be contaminated, you don't know where they have come from. Many of them really like finding smelly stuff and self-annointing so quite often a bath afterwards is a good idea. Our little guys love being outside when it's warm out..they snuffle around smelling ALL the things!


----------

